
Ask HN: Why does “Ask HN” not have a “newest” page? - webmaven
&quot;Show HN&quot; has a page where you can see the newest submissions of that type [0], and it seems odd that &quot;Ask HN&quot; doesn&#x27;t have the equivalent.<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;shownew
======
karmakaze
I wrote an HN viewer in Vue with this function. Just click the heading until
"Ask HN" shows then click the clock/triangle header over the points to order
by points or time.

[0] [https://hackerer.news](https://hackerer.news) [1]
[https://github.com/git-grep/hackerer-news](https://github.com/git-
grep/hackerer-news)

~~~
jedicode
Super minimalist and to the point -- I like it.

Note: On mobile, I can't see the links if the title is too long.

~~~
karmakaze
Thanks. It tries to be responsive by using dual or single column view. I
suppose the next step is to use a two line per item responsive view. I've
often had trouble with clipped items as well.

I tend to use it where connectivity is spotty (subterranean transit) so I can
see headings for days and open several pending links that load at the next
stop with network.

------
mancerayder
I wish there were a separate section on the website interface for Ask HN that
made it convenient for people as well as remembering that it's there. Even
more importantly, to compete less with articles. Most Ask HN threads are 0 to
1 or 2 comments.

~~~
codingdave
There is - click the 'Ask' link in the top navigation.

------
gtirloni
Ask HN and regular submissions are inherently different from Show HN.

You can also find Ask HN submissions in the "new" section.

If you want to propose a changes your best bet is the contact email in the
footer.

